# Wieviel verdient ihr?



## Sinac (10. Juli 2005)

Hi @all!
nachdem der der "Was macht ihr beruflich" thread ja alle Rahmen sprengt würde mich mal interessieren was ihr dafür so bekommt.
Natürlich sind dafür auch Rahmenangeben nützlich, also Tätigkeit, Ort, Steuerklasse und sowas...
Ich mach mal den Anfang:

Job: EDV-Mitarbeiter in Vollzeit
Tätigkeiten: Netzwerkadministration, Help Desk, Programmierung etc.
Steuerklasse I
Brutto/Netto: 2200 / 1300 Euro
Wohnort: Kleine Stadt mit 25000 Einwohnern in Schleswig Holstein

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Juli 2005)

Ich bin ja nur zum Training hier und daher bekomm ich nicht so die Menge, aber es reicht um gut ueber die runden zu kommen.
Ich denk mal naechstes Jahr werd ich dann auch richtig Geld kriegen. 

Job: IT-Fritze (das Training was ich mache ist aber in erster Linie in Richtung Qualitaetskontrolle Exportgueter)
Taetigkeiten: EDV-Support, PHP-Programmierung, Schreiben von Checklisten fuer Inspektionen
Gehalt: 5000 HK$, plus 5000 HK$ fuer Miete
Wohnort: Hong Kong (allein das macht den "knappen" Verdienst schon mehr als wett)

Weiterhin habe ich in der Firma meine bezaubernde Freundin kennengelernt, was ja gegen kein Geld der Welt aufzurechnen ist.


----------



## Neok (10. Juli 2005)

@reptiler: wieviel sind 5000HK$ in € ?
Ich komm zwar erst ins erste Lehrjahr, aber ich kann ja trotzdem mal schreiben was ich vergütet bekomme?
Job: Elektroniker für Geräte und Systeme
Tätigkeiten: Löten, ätzen, zeichnen und reparieren (Fernseher, usw.)
Gehalt: 1.Lehrjahr ca., 650€ / 520€
Wohnort: Langenhorn (ein kleines Dorf mit ca.2000 Einwohnern, nahe Flensburg)


----------



## Rena Hermann (10. Juli 2005)

Wieviel ich verdiene? Mehr als ich bekomme. 
Aber generell da selbständig: Von nix bis viel ... je nach Auftragslage.

Gruß
Rena
...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Juli 2005)

1 Euro sind ca. 9.8 HK$.
Man kann also getrost mit dem Faktor 10 rechnen.
10 HK$ sind dann also 1 Euro.

Naja, man kriegt hier was weniger, jedoch ist hier auch vieles billiger.
Als ich Ende letzten Jahres meinen Monitor (Philips 170S 17" LCD) gekauft hab, hab ich umgerechnet 200 Euro bezahlt. In Deutschland haette mich das Ding (zur gleichen Zeit) 300 Euro gekostet.



			
				Rena Hermann hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieviel ich verdiene? Mehr als ich bekomme.


Geht mir genauso.


----------



## MCIglo (10. Juli 2005)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Job: EDV-Mitarbeiter in Vollzeit
> Tätigkeiten: Netzwerkadministration, Help Desk, Programmierung etc.
> Steuerklasse I
> Brutto/Netto: 2200 / 1300 Euro
> Wohnort: Kleine Stadt mit 25000 Einwohnern in Schleswig Holstein


Extem ähnlich.
Statt Programmierung ist bei mir  Security mit drin. Brutto: +25€; Netto + 80€
Wohnort Dorf mit ~2500 Einwohnern in Unterfranken


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. Juli 2005)

MCIglo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Extem ähnlich.
> Statt Programmierung ist bei mir  Security mit drin. Brutto: +25€; Netto + 80€
> Wohnort Dorf mit ~2500 Einwohnern in Unterfranken



:suspekt:
Ein hoch auf das deutsche Steuersystem,...wie funktioniert das denn, dass man bei 25€Brutto 80€ mehr herausbekommt?(wo genau wohnst du, da ziehe ich auch hin , wobei ach nee....nach Unterfranken will ich nicht )


----------



## MCIglo (10. Juli 2005)

Brutto: 2225
Kontoführungsgebühr: 2,56
Gesamtbrutto: 2227,56
Lohnsteuer: 325,50
Soli: 17,90
Kirche: 26,04
KV: 163,73
RV: 217,19
AV: 72,40
PV: 18,93

Netto: 1385,87

(Ich weiß garnit, warum so viele Leute n Geheimnis aus ihrem Einkommen machen. Der Staat kennts eh und allen andren bringts nix...)


----------



## DrSoong (10. Juli 2005)

Rena Hermann hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieviel ich verdiene? Mehr als ich bekomme.



Bei mir wäre es nach Klischee genau umgekehrt, als Beamter.

Meinen Bruttoverdienst weiß ich jetzt nicht, netto sinds € 1550.--, dazu noch Überstunden (28 pauschaliert und so ca. 30-50 jeden Monat) und noch ein paar stundenabhängige Zulagen.


Der Doc!


----------



## Sinac (10. Juli 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> :suspekt:
> Ein hoch auf das deutsche Steuersystem,...wie funktioniert das denn, dass man bei 25€Brutto 80€ mehr herausbekommt?(wo genau wohnst du, da ziehe ich auch hin , wobei ach nee....nach Unterfranken will ich nicht )


Andere Steuerkalsse?

Jaja, ich verdien auch mehr als ich bekommen


----------



## MCIglo (11. Juli 2005)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Andere Steuerkalsse?


Nein, ich bin auch 1


----------



## imweasel (11. Juli 2005)

Hi,

dann will ich mich der Liste mal anschließen! Verdienen würde ich mehr, aber bekommen tue ich es nicht 

Job: IT-Projektmanager/IT-Projektleiter Softwareeinführung Bereich Europa (war bis vor 10 Monaten als AIX/UNIX Administrator und Entwickler angestellt)
Tätigkeit: alles was man als Projektverantwortlicher machen muss (planen, planen, planen und organisieren)
Steuerklasse: I
Brutto: 4400,- €
Personalverantwortlichkeit: Ja (aktuell 18 Personen)
Wohnort: in der Nähe von Würzburg (kleines Kaff mit 380 Einwohnern) / Arbeitsstelle in der Nähe von FFM

@MCIglo: Also tummelt sich hier noch ein Unterfranke  da fühle ich mich gleich nicht mehr so alleine!


----------



## MCIglo (11. Juli 2005)

in der Nähe von Wü mit 380 Einwohnern?
Das kann ja fast nur der Ochsenfurter Gau mit seinen winzigen Käffern sein


----------



## imweasel (11. Juli 2005)

MCIglo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> in der Nähe von Wü mit 380 Einwohnern?
> Das kann ja fast nur der Ochsenfurter Gau mit seinen winzigen Käffern sein



Hi,

ne, falsche Richtung... ich wohne von Wü aus gesehen in Richtung FFM.


----------



## Sinac (11. Juli 2005)

imweasel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> Brutto: 4400,- €



Netto wäre interessant 
Aber das ist ja schon ganz ok!


----------



## imweasel (11. Juli 2005)

Hi,

also ich habe im Moment keine Abrechnung vorliegen, aber wenn ich mich nicht irre dann liege ich Netto bei ca. 3100,-€ (da kommen dann noch die Zulagen und Spesen dazu).

Ich sollte noch anmerken das ich Kinder (2) habe und die wirken sich steuerlich aus.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (11. Juli 2005)

Angestellt als Anwendungsentwickler mit 24Std./Woche:
Brutto: € 1.200,-
Netto: € 935,-

Nebenher selbstständig, da variiert mein Verdienst aber stark.

//edit
verheiratet, 2 Kinder


----------



## thooomy (11. Juli 2005)

Job: Student: Diplomarbeit schreiben - hardwarenahe Programierung
Kohle: brutto 200,-/ netto: *minus*350,-    (das geld steckt die firma direkt in meine miete, der rest sind fahrtkosten usw. - also grosser verlusst)
Lage: Kaff mit ca. 4000 EW


----------



## der_Jan (11. Juli 2005)

Geld: 500 irgendwas brutto und 400 irgendwas raus.
Tätigkeit: Bauzeichner, obwohl keine Zukunft
Wohnort: Unterfranken in einem Kaff nahe Aschaffenburg, ka wieviel Einwohner.


----------



## Orakel (11. Juli 2005)

Hi zusammen,

Unterfranken vereinigt Euch. Hier ist noch einer. Ebenfalls aus nem Kaff nahe Aschaffenburg.

Tja zum Gehalt. Viel zuwenig für den Stress. 2.500 Brutto ca. 1.600 Netto. Programmiere hier mit VB6 und etwas in VBA.

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## tittli (11. Juli 2005)

Daniel Mannheimer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Angestellt als Anwendungsentwickler mit 24Std./Woche:
> Brutto: € 1.200,-
> Netto: € 935,-
> 
> ...




Wieviel verdienst du nebenher noch so durchschnittlich? Mich würde mal interessieren, wie man mit 935 Euro eine Familie ernähren kann! (in der Schweiz undenkbar)
gruss


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (12. Juli 2005)

Spescha hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieviel verdienst du nebenher noch so durchschnittlich? Mich würde mal interessieren, wie man mit 935 Euro eine Familie ernähren kann! (in der Schweiz undenkbar)
> gruss



Nebenher sind es nach Auftragslage zwischen 0 und 3.000 € im Monat.
Meine Frau studiert und bekommt BAföG, für die Kinder gibt es Erziehungs- und Kindergeld. Für unsren großen gibt es Pflegegeld.
-> Kein Luxusleben, aber machbar.


----------



## Gudy (12. Juli 2005)

Job: Administrator,Programierer
xxxStd.
Steuerklasse 1
xxx Brutto
Wohnort Bielefeld(Die Schönste Stadt der Welt )

auf die Angaben ist mein Vertrag angesetzt, arbeite aber immer mehr und bekomm auch noch Speesen....


----------



## aTa (12. Juli 2005)

Job: Azubi zum Mediengestalter
35 Std.
796 Brutto
631 Netto
Urlaubsgeld und Weihnachtsgeld gibts auch noch, Urlaubsgeld sind 500 Eur und Weihnachtsgeld halt n 13tes Gehalt.
Steuerklasse 1
Wohnort München (Kaff mit 1Mio Einwohnern, bin mir aber net sicher  )


----------



## thecamillo (12. Juli 2005)

Job: Azubi zum Pixelschubser
40 Std.
400 Brutto
*heul Netto
Urlaubsgeld und Weihnachtsgeld gibts auch *NICHT!*
Steuerklasse 0
Arbeitsort: Ludwigshafen in der wunderschönen Pfalz

Gott ich hätte Mediendesign studieren sollen

cu thecamillo


----------



## tool (13. Juli 2005)

Job: Grafik-Designerin (in meinem Arbeitsvertrag steht zwar, ich hätte ´ne 40 Std. Woche, bin aber weit davon entfernt so wenig zu arbeiten)
Tätigkeiten: Gestaltung von allem, was sich auf Papier gestalten lässt
Steuerklasse I
Brutto/Netto: 2.450,- / 1.525,18 (+ Überstundenvergütung) + 13tes Monatsgehalt
Wohnort: kleine Stadt mit 20.000 Einwohnern in Baden-Württemberg

Ich weiss von manchen meiner Freunde bis heute nicht, wieviel sie verdienen - manche Menschen sind da sehr, sehr eigen.


----------



## Ellie (13. Juli 2005)

Moinsen,

auf meinem letzten Job als DTP-Operatorin (Bereich Farbspezialistin/Scanservice und Buchdruck - Vorstufe) waren es brutto 2.250,- Euro (13 Gehälter) bei exakten 40 Stunden die Woche. Netto? Öhm, glaube ich bei 1.380,- Euro. Ein stinklangweiliger Job sag ich euch.

Jetzt bin ich seit kurzem selbständig und habe etwas weniger - noch. Dafür mehr Stunden, lach, na ja, entweder spannend und arm oder reich und unglücklich.

Mein Freund verdient bei einer 20-Stunden-Woche als Uni-Informatiker - Aushilfe schon über 1.000,- Ocken netto.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## thecamillo (13. Juli 2005)

Gott Leute......

Bin ich der Einzige der als Azubi so schei*e verdiehnt! Alle Anderen aus meiner Klasse bekommen im Ersten fast das doppelte wie ich und ganz ehrlich 300 Eus sind en Witz!

@tool
"...wieviel sie verdienen - manche Menschen sind da sehr, sehr eigen."
Die meisten Menschen glauben auch noch, dass sich der Wert eines Menschen an dessen Einkünfte messen lässt*LOL*! Ich bin zwar nicht glücklich mit dem was ich bekomm aber Lehrjahre sind keine Herrenjahre, also hilft das Jammern nicht wirklich!

Wie ist es draussen bei Agenturen eigenlich so (arbeite ja in keiner)? Achten die Agenturen aufs Zeugnis, denn in der Schule bin ich nicht wirklich der Held - praktisch hingegen habe ich bereits recht ansprechende Referenzen! Demnächst bring ich das dann online und erhoffe mir dadurch bessere Anstellungsmöglichkeiten, wenn meine Ausbildung beendet ist!

mb thecamillo


----------



## MCIglo (13. Juli 2005)

300 bekommt meine kleine Schwester als Pseudo-Hotelkauffrau im ersten.


----------



## schutzgeist (13. Juli 2005)

Momentan noch Praktikantin.
340€ abzüglich 40€ Monatsticket fürn Zug bei ner 42,5h Woche... 

Ab September Azubi zur IT-Systemkauffrau.
1. Jahr 550€ brutto... bleiben nachher sowas um die 400 über (hoff ich zumindest  :suspekt: ).


----------



## Tobias K. (13. Juli 2005)

moin


@schutzgeist
Rechne mal lieber mit < 350€

Zu mir:
Ich beginne bald eine Ausbildung zum Zerspanungsmechaniker, muss das davor ein Berufsvorbereitungsjahr (Bereich: Zerspanungstechnik) machen, da krieg ich rund 150€/Monat, dafür das ich da zur Schule gehen.
Nach diesem Jahr beginnt die eigentlich Ausbildung. Im ersten Jahr werde ich etwa 720€ Brutto bekommen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## tool (15. Juli 2005)

thecamillo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gott Leute......
> ...Die meisten Menschen glauben auch noch, dass sich der Wert eines Menschen an dessen Einkünfte messen lässt*LOL*! Ich bin zwar nicht glücklich mit dem was ich bekomm aber Lehrjahre sind keine Herrenjahre, also hilft das Jammern nicht wirklich!
> 
> Wie ist es draussen bei Agenturen eigenlich so (arbeite ja in keiner)? Achten die Agenturen aufs Zeugnis, denn in der Schule bin ich nicht wirklich der Held - praktisch hingegen habe ich bereits recht ansprechende Referenzen! Demnächst bring ich das dann online und erhoffe mir dadurch bessere Anstellungsmöglichkeiten, wenn meine Ausbildung beendet ist!
> ...


Stimmt, und "Lehrjahre" gehen in der Regel auch ziemlich schnell rum *g.


Ich würde sagen, das ist von Agentur zu Agentur verschieden.

Bei unserer letzten Mitarbeitersuche sind wir nach reiner Sympathie vorgegangen. 
Der erste Eindruck der Bewerbung zählte, wenn die von der Gestaltung her was konnte, dann ist sie schon in die engere Auswahl gekommen - die Zeugnisse haben wir nur überflogen.
Daraufhin haben wir einfach unglaublich viele Bewerber zum Vorstellungsgespräch / Probearbeiten bestellt, um einen Eindruck zu gewinnen, ob es überhaupt zwischenmenschlich funktionieren würde - klar, das Probearbeiten hat natürlich auch ´ne gewisse Gewichtung gehabt, aber letztendlich hatten wir am Ende noch zwei Bewerberinnen und mussten uns entscheiden und haben die gewählt, die besser zu uns gepasst hat, obwohl die andere fachlich besser geeignet gewesen wäre - hat sich als ´ne gute Entscheidung rausgestellt 

Man muss allerdings bedenken, dass wir nur zu viert waren und uns am wichtigsten ist, dass es nicht zu irgendwelchen Zickereien etc. kommt und menschlich gut läuft, denn sonst würde am Ende womöglich die Arbeit drunter leiden.
Und bei fünf, bzw. bald sind´s sogar sechs Frauen darf auf keinen Fall eine dabei sein, die dieses mädchentypische Gezicke drauf hat. Andere Agenturen entscheiden sicher anders *g


----------



## michaelwengert (15. Juli 2005)

ok. Dann ich auch mal

 Fachinformatiker 2tes Lehrjahr
 670€ Brutto
 36h Woche

 50% Weihnachtsgeld
 50% Urlaubsgeld

 Bei uns in der Klasse bin ich da so eher bei den besserverdienenden...
 Es gibt manche die bekommen meine Netto als Brutto....


----------



## Gast (21. Juli 2009)

Ca 3200 brutto, etwa 1900 netto bei 39 Stunden Woche (die auch eingehalten wird), + 13 u. 14 Gehalt, Nähe Frankfurt .... ( 2 Jahre Berufserfahrung) im Bereich IT-Beratung


----------



## at0x (22. Juli 2009)

1700 Brutto, bei knapp 1400 Netto, bei 42 Std die Woche als ITler


----------



## MiMi (22. Juli 2009)

Hm bin Praktikant/ Informatikstudent im letzten Semester
150,- Verguetung + 150,- Fahrtkosten + ca 600 Bafoeg


----------



## ink (22. Juli 2009)

"Wenn du wirklich wissen willst was ich verdiene, 
würd ich Liebe, Glück, Begeisterung antworten plus ein bißchen Friede"
(Curse)
...


----------



## sight011 (22. Juli 2009)

Du verdienst nen Tritt


----------



## MiMi (24. Juli 2009)

Gast hat gesagt.:


> Ca 3200 brutto, etwa 1900 netto bei 39 Stunden Woche (die auch eingehalten wird), + 13 u. 14 Gehalt, Nähe Frankfurt .... ( 2 Jahre Berufserfahrung) im Bereich IT-Beratung


Boa, is das Krank, so viele Abzuege!


Mit was fuer nem Gehalt kann man denn mit absolviertem FH Informatikstudium Abschluss rechnen? Ich les in den Anzeigen immer was von mind. 3 Jahre oder 5 Jahre Berufserfahrung. Klar kann ich da net mithalten. Und ob ich mich an dem Gehalt von jmd mit nem UNI Abschluss orientieren kann (anderer Thread) denke ich net. Obwohl ich natuerlich durch die FH (insg 1 Jahr Praktikum) wahrscheinlich mehr berufliche Erfahrung habe.


----------

